# HONG KONG | Bruce Lee Home Restoration



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

*李小龍弟函特首促保兄故居*

(明報) 06月 24日 星期二 05:10AM 

【明報專訊】一代巨星李小龍故居地皮最快明日招標出售，惹來李小龍迷組織關注，希望政府將李小龍故居收購闢作博物館。李小龍會今日將發表由李小龍胞弟致特首的公開信，呼籲政府保護國際級文化



遺產，保留全球李小龍迷對這名巨星的集體回憶。

地皮最快明日招標

李小龍會會長黃耀強表示，該會今日會在尖沙嘴星光大道李小龍銅像前，發表由李小龍胞弟寫給特首的公開信，以及該會給全港市民的公開信，爭取保留位於九龍塘的李小龍故居。他說，該地皮最快明日招標發售，形勢緊急，希望政府出手收購，並闢作博物館，保留全球影迷的集體回憶。該會早前曾就收購事宜接觸政府，但一直未獲回覆。

盼政府收購闢博物館

黃耀強說，在香港的「龍的遺蹟」所餘無幾，李小龍故居是外國影迷必到之處，該會曾組織「尋龍之旅」，遊覽李小龍生前出沒地點，包括新樂酒店、聖方濟中學及九龍塘故居，緬懷一番。

四川地震後，內地慈善家余彭年將九龍塘5幅地皮放售，並稱若售出任何一幅土地，將捐出2988萬元賑災，當中位於金巴倫道41號羅曼酒店的地皮，正是李小龍故居。


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

We wish....


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Bruce Lee fans want to preserve HK home *
24 June 2008

HONG KONG (AP) - Bruce Lee fans in the late action star's native Hong Kong on Tuesday urged the local government to buy his old home -- currently used as an hourly love motel -- and covert it into a museum.

Supporters made their case Tuesday at a press conference in front of a statue of Lee on Hong Kong's harbor-front, one of few local monuments honoring the actor.

They said the government hasn't properly paid tribute to Lee, known for films in which he portrayed characters that defended the Chinese and the working class from oppressors.

"Which Hong Konger isn't proud of Bruce Lee? But the ridiculous thing is in Hong Kong, the city where Bruce Lee made his name, grew up and died, there isn't a proper-looking place to remember him," director Manfred Wong said.

Philanthropist Yu Pang-lin recently put up Lee's old home for sale to raise funds for victims of the recent earthquake in China's central Sichuan province. An earlier newspaper report put the value of the plot at $13 million.

The Hong Kong government didn't immediately comment on the fans' proposal.

Other supporters of the proposal said Lee wasn't just a movie star, but helped improve the image of Chinese around the world.

"Bruce Lee doesn't just belong to Hong Kong. He belongs to Chinese around the world. ... Everyone knows he was the first Chinese celebrity," popular Hong Kong commentator Chip Tsao said.

Tsao, who studied in England, said British locals became less likely to harass Chinese immigrants because Lee projected an image of Chinese toughness.

Agnes Lui, a publicist for Land Power International Property Consultants (HK) Ltd., which is handling the sale of Lee's old home, declined to give information about offers for the plot. The deadline for offers is Wednesday.

Lee, who died in Hong Kong in 1973 at age 32 from swelling of the brain, was born in San Francisco but grew up in Hong Kong, where he also made his name as an actor. He lived for a time in Seattle, where he attended the University of Washington and taught martial arts. He is buried in Seattle's Lake View Cemetery next to his son, actor Brandon Lee.

His credits include "The Chinese Connection," "Return of the Dragon" and "Enter the Dragon."


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

*田北辰李小龍上身 爭取改建李小龍故居為博物館*

(明報) 06月 25日 星期三 05:10AM 

【明報專訊】有意於九龍西參加立法會 選舉自由黨 田北辰 ，最近大做「李小龍 故居」議題，噚日出席李小龍會搞記者會，一同呼籲政府將李小龍故居改建為李小龍博物館，早前佢仲寫封信比商務及經濟發展局長馬時亨 ，解釋呢個要求。

點解田北辰會咁緊張李小龍博物館呢？原來佢自小已經係李小龍迷，睇過所有李小龍電影，包括《精武門》、《唐山大兄》，《死亡遊戲》等等，仲話佢細個去外國留學時，因為李小龍功夫了得，影響無遠弗屆，當地學生都唔敢亂向佢班中國學生郁手郁腳。佢噚日仲即場玩李小龍上身，擺晒李小龍甫士，畀記者任影唔嬲。


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

*李小龍故居命運周一公布*


(明報) 07月 05日 星期六 05:10AM 

【明報專訊】李小龍 故居（金巴倫道41號，現為羅曼時鐘酒店）的業主內地富豪余彭年，早前把該物業標售，但自由黨 九龍西支部主席田北辰 及李小龍迷組織要求將之保留，余氏下周一會公布明確決定，


巿場消息指出，余氏傾向保留物業，但在下周一公布前會繼續作審慎考慮。

余彭年早前標售包括李小龍故居等5幅九龍塘地皮，並承諾售出地皮後會把款項作慈善及賑災用途。為余氏處理標售的代理置業國際昨日向傳媒發通知指出，余氏較早前擱置出售李小龍故居後，下周一會公布經審慎考慮後的決定。消息指出，余氏標售5幅地皮出發點是做善事，有意保留李小龍故居，下周一公布前仍會再作審慎考慮。

力倡保留李小龍故居的田北辰說，未能與余氏聯絡以了解其意向，若余氏考慮把物業轉贈政府，政府必須有跟進配套。他指出，曾與商務及經濟事務局長馬時亨 討論過，對方請他找發展局長林鄭月娥 ，但林太說，李小龍故居不是保育項目，不是該局負責範圍。


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Bruce Lee home not for sale; may be museum *
3 July 2008
South China Morning Post

The owner of Bruce Lee's last home yesterday withdrew the house in Kowloon Tong from sale and said he would consider donating it to the community for a museum about the martial arts legend.

Fans of Lee, who died in 1973, welcomed the move. They have been calling for preservation of the building, recently used as a love hotel.

Billionaire philanthropist Yu Panglin had invited bids for the two-storey, 5,699 sq ft house in Cumberland Road and four other properties and said he would donate at least HK$29.88 million of the proceeds, and possibly HK$100 million, to victims of the Sichuan earthquake.

Mr Yu bought the house for HK$850,000 in the 1960s. He had asked bidders to submit tenders by yesterday. He said many people had wanted to buy the property - one had offered HK$105 million - but he had decided to withdraw it from sale.

"I will consider the views of the community and different parties. I may consider donating the property if the majority thinks we should preserve it," he said.

"Money is not my major concern. I just want to contribute to charity."

Lee, who was 32 when he died, rented the house in his final years.

Advocates of its preservation welcomed the prospect of Mr Yu donating it to house a museum.

"That would be fantastic news because fans and the community wouldn't have the money to buy out this property," said Michael Tien Puk-sun, a consultant to the Bruce Lee Club in close contact with the government on the issue.

Club chairman Wong Yiu-keung said he hoped a meeting could be held with Mr Yu soon to discuss the possibility of turning the property into a museum.

Steve Kerridge, a UK-based Lee devotee and the author of many books on the late star, said Mr Yu's decision had brought hope to fans around the world.

The government confirmed it is looking into turning the house into a museum.

The Tourism Commission said it had not discussed anything with the owner but had been studying examples such as the Beatles Story in Liverpool and Elvis Presley's Graceland mansion in the US state of Tennessee.

"We think the community would like to see a creative solution that would involve the private sector," a commission spokesman said.


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

*余彭年捐李小龍故居建紀念館*









(星島) 07月 07日 星期一 05:17PM 

擱置拍賣李小龍 故居的業主余彭年，決定將所屬地皮捐出興建紀念館。但需待政府批准更改土地用途，由住戶地改為商業用途，下周會去信發展局及商務及經濟發展局 ，若得不到批准，便會重新出售物業

。九龍塘金巴倫道四十一號李小龍故居，原來面積只有五千三百多平方呎，但紀念館需要約三萬平方呎空間，紀念館將分故居、博物館、電影館、圖書館及武術館等五個部分。


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

*李小龍故居捐建紀念館*

(星島) 07月 08日 星期二 05:30AM 
(綜合報道)




(星島日報 報道)李小龍 故居已成為社會關注事件，業主低調富豪余彭年自上周落實擱置出售後，昨日終有定案，表示願意捐出地皮，以興建「李小龍紀念館」，但同時拋出四個「辣條件」，包括須獲政府支持，更改現時物業用途，以及在地皮上增建一幢二萬多方呎的新建築物，較原可興建的樓面多出約五倍，以作為博物館及電影館等之用，並揚言若政府不支持有關建議，考慮收回地皮再出售。

　　本報地產組

　　擾攘多時李小龍故居出售事件，昨日有突破進展，業主余彭年召開記者會表示，經多日的審慎思考及研究，加上連日來聽到社會各界及傳媒的聲音，決定正式擱置金巴倫道四十一號「李小龍故居」招標出售事宜，並願意捐出這幅地皮，作為興建「李小龍紀念館」之用。物業代理置業國際主席蔡涯棉表示，該地在招標其間，已有準買家出價逾一億元洽購，達到業主的意向價。

　　不過，余氏就開列出四個先決條件，首先興建要得到政府支持，其次是要得到社會各界支持；第三條件為「用地須有人買下作建設之用」，但他補充，若第一、二點達到，余氏會捐出地皮。

　　須政府及社會支持

　　而第四個條件，為建館建築費、管理工程及日後運作費，余氏指，如真得到有關方面支持，他會牽頭籌備興建工作小組，集合更多方面的意見；至於建築費用方面，除在社會上籌集外，他本人出「一分力」，但如建議得不到支持，會重新考慮將該地皮出售。

　　但被問及捐出土地業權或使用權，是否捐出或轉讓時，余氏就未有直接回應，只表示等日後有關專業人士如律師等商議後，才再作定奪；由於他年時已高（余氏現年八十六歲），不排除紀念館日後的管理權會交由政府負責。

　　測量師：符合條件無可能

　　據了解，余氏目前構思中的「李小龍紀念館」面積約三萬方呎，除重置故居部分讓影迷緬懷昔日李小龍風姿外，計畫中的展館將加建一幢新房子，當中包括李小龍博物館、電影館、圖書館及武術館等四部分；而扣除日常開支及營運經費後，所有收益將作慈善用途。

　　地產界人士指，就地皮業主開出四大「辣」條件，業界亦質疑放寬上蓋限制根本難以獲城規會通過。測量師彭兆基直指，興建「李小龍紀念館」要符合業主條件根本「無可能」，條件甚難獲批。

　　自由黨 九龍西支部主席田北辰 表示，「政府反應比之前正面，動用公帑購買有阻力，但若余先生肯捐獻，情況就很不同了。」昨天他也成功聯絡旅遊局，正安排開會時間，計畫與余氏會面。田氏認為，興建額外樓面不會構成阻力：「若博物館屬於政府，不涉利益輸送，那麼毋須重新規劃及補地價。」

　　田北辰：若業權屬政府毋須補價

　　香港李小龍會會長黃耀強昨日亦有來到記者會現場，並以「歡欣雀躍」來形容進展，「最難一關已渡過，現在就是看政府的做法。」他表示，該會正為復原李小龍故居作準備，「我們有足夠的東西，放在這三萬呎樓面，亦已取得李小龍姊姊與弟弟支持，並正聯絡他在美國 的太太。」

　　商務及經濟發展局 發言人表示，政府稱樂意聽取有關李小龍紀念館的建議，會與其他政策局研究其可行性。發展局發言人表示，會與商務及經濟發展局研究設立李小龍紀念館的建議；至於建議是否涉及換地或補地價等問題，則會遲一步討論。

　　除李小龍故居地皮受歡迎外，蔡涯棉指出，余彭年同時推出拍賣的四塊地皮，亦有準買家入標，惟出價有距離，加上業主看好九龍塘區地價，故需要時間考慮，不排除會收回地皮，結果會在月內公布。


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

*影視界支持建館 關注誰掌管理權*
(星島) 07月 08日 星期二 05:30AM 
(綜合報道)



(星島日報 報道)李小龍 影響力無遠弗屆，本地眾多藝人名人，均是「李三腳」的影迷，對於偶像故居有機會建成李小龍紀念館，均表示開心及支持，但亦提出不少問題，如擔心物業的管理屬難題。

　　郭政鴻是李小龍忠實擁躉：「李氏的影嚮力遍全世界，香港是他的根，但在香港就沒有一處地方紀念李小龍，若以其故居做博物館，有助振興香港旅遊業。」

　　歐錦棠 ：政府應插手

　　歐錦棠同樣是李小龍影迷，對李小龍紀念館的設立感到高興，惟亦擔心管理問題，「首先好開心業主肯將物業作為紀念館之用，好心有好報，但之後紀念館如何管理與及營運會是一大問題。李小龍影迷會只屬小眾團體，建立李小龍紀念館，政府一定要插手，商討日後管理問題，不能任由小眾團體去做。另一個問題是，李小龍女兒李香凝原來從未接獲有關建立紀念館的通知，我覺得有關方面應知會李小龍後人。」

　　林燕妮曾在商台 呼籲當局保留李小龍故居，昨日得知該物業的現有業主答應捐出物業，表示感謝對方。她說：「香港出了一個名人，政府怎能不以行動支持成立紀念館，認真戇居！李小龍雖在外國出生長大，但從不自認是外國人，反而一直以香港人自居。其他國家都會設館紀念當地名人，香港政府卻要民間談論才去做，我不知道旅發局到底做甚麼。」

　　馮志豐「夜闖」龍居

　　電台主持馮志豐為與偶像作「近距離接觸」，三星期前「夜闖」李小龍故居（現為羅曼酒店），並入住李氏生前的房間，一晚的房價是三百五十元。雖然當年睡房的露台已改建為一個洗手間，大致仍保留當年的格局，相信要復修原貌不難。

　　一條由地下直通二樓睡房露台，用金色磁磚鋪砌的柱，亦原裝保留下來，只是當年的露台現已圍上一幅外牆，成為睡房洗手間一部分。馮志豐表示：「廁所現時裝上假天花，我還刻意揭開假天花看，見到天花板和牆壁仍是當年原貌，未有改裝。」港聞及娛樂組


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

*家屬允捐李小龍遺物*


















(明報) 07月 08日 星期二 05:10AM 

【明報專訊】李小龍 故居得以保存，並改建為紀念館，可謂達成一班李小龍「粉絲」的心願，而李小龍家屬更表明願意捐出部分李小龍遺物，如生前穿過的衣服、用過的家具等。旅遊業界對此表示歡迎，

並指本港目前甚缺乏這類景點，認為政府可將其他名人，如歌后鄧麗君 、國學大師錢穆在港的故居，發展成紀念館，增加旅遊吸引力。

捐衣服舊照家俬

在港爭取建李小龍紀念館多年的李小龍會，其會長黃耀強對業主余彭年的決定表示雀躍，「可說是達成心願的一大步」。他引述該會名譽主席，即李小龍胞弟李振輝表示，願意捐出李小龍的遺物予紀念館，「例如他穿過的衣服、舊照，及用過的家俬等」。希望藉此與其他人分享這位一代武打巨星的生前點滴。他說會聯絡余氏商討合作，亦希望政府投入人力和財力協助興建。

香港旅行社 協會主席胡兆英亦對這表示歡迎，因為李小龍是本港首位讓外國人認識的明星，對他們特別有吸引力，即使目前星光大道豎立的李小龍像，亦是遊客必然的拍照點，而且本港目前缺乏這類由名人故居改建成的旅遊點，「連虎豹別墅都沒有了」。

鄧麗君故居已清拆

他說，外國不少地方都有這類以名人作招徠的景點，故香港大可將包括一代歌后鄧麗君等的故居改為紀念館等，令本港旅遊點更多元化。他說，唯一希望政府日後在發展這些景點時，在附近設有旅遊巴的上落點方便旅客，不要如目前位於半山的孫中山 紀念館，門外無法停車，旅行團難以前往。

事實上，本港不少名人故居早已在「無人理」的情下清拆，如鄧麗君的赤柱 大宅，在她病逝易手後已被清拆重建；國學大師錢穆及著名哲學家唐君毅曾在深水住過的新亞書院宿舍，亦面臨清拆，重建成商住項目。

旅發局發言人表示，支持任何有利於推動香港旅業發展的項目和設施。


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Bruce Lee museum piques family's interest *
9 July 2008
South China Morning Post

Family members of late martial arts and movie star Bruce Lee may get involved in the museum complex proposed for the site of his former Kowloon Tong home.

The South China Morning Post has learned that Lee's widow, Linda Lee Cadwell, and daughter Shannon have asked Hong Kong law firm Haldanes to make contact with billionaire philanthropist Yu Panglin, who announced on Monday his plan to donate the 41 Cumberland Road property and turn it into a museum complex commemorating Lee.

John McLellan, a partner at Haldanes, said the firm would help facilitate a dialogue between Mr Yu and Mrs Lee Cadwell and Shannon Lee, who are in the United States.

Lee's widow is chairwoman of the US-based Bruce Lee Foundation, while Shannon Lee is the foundation's president.

"They have been following the news reports and they are very curious to find out what is being proposed," Mr McLellan said. It was understood that the law firm has been trying to reach Mr Yu, who lives in Shenzhen.

Lee's other family members - his younger brother Robert and older sister Phoebe - were prepared to make donations of Lee's belongings to the museum.

"They will include clothes, family photo albums, furniture that Bruce Lee used during his childhood," said Wong Yiu-keung, chairman of the Bruce Lee Club, for which Robert Lee serves as an honorary chairman.

Meanwhile, Bruce Lee Club consultant Michael Tien Puk-sun, who has been in close contact with the government on the issue, said a meeting had been set up between Mr Yu and officials from the Commerce and Economic Development Bureau.

A bureau spokesman confirmed the meeting would take place tomorrow.

On Monday, Mr Yu said he had decided not to sell the home and would turn it into a complex featuring not only the star's restored home, but also a museum, cinema, library and a martial arts centre. As the 8,916 sq ft site only allows residential buildings, it will require government approval of a change in land use before the complex can be built.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Bruce Lee museum in old home proposed *
10 July 2008

HONG KONG (AP) - A developer who owns Bruce Lee's old home in Hong Kong lobbied the government Thursday to turn the property into a museum.

Yu Pang-lin met Thursday with Hong Kong's commerce and economic development secretary about his plans for the two-story house, currently used as an hourly motel.

The 86-year-old developer-turned-philanthropist had put the property on sale to raise money for victims of the recent earthquake in China's Sichuan province, but changed his mind after fans of the late martial-arts star expressed worries about the building's possible destruction.

He's willing to donate the property, where Lee lived in 1972 and '73, and wants the Hong Kong government to set up a trust that will hold the property and spearhead efforts to plan and raise funds for the museum, said Michael Tien, a local politician who attended Thursday's meeting.

Michael Choi, chairman of the property consultant company that was handling the sale of the property for Yu, said the house and the land it's on fetched an offer of more than $13 million.

The press secretary for Commerce and Economic Development Secretary Frederick Ma didn't immediately return calls about Yu's proposal.

Lee, who died in Hong Kong in 1973 at age 32 from swelling of the brain, was born in San Francisco but grew up in Hong Kong.

His credits include "The Chinese Connection," "Enter the Dragon" and "Return of the Dragon."


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

*李小龍故居完成勘察拍照*
19/07/2008 






【 本 報 訊 】 李 小 龍 故 居 業 主 余 彭 年 表 明 ， 會 出 錢 出 地 支 持 把 「 龍 之 居 」 變 為 李 小 龍 紀 念 館 ， 估 計 重 新 打 造 的 開 支 會 超 過 一 億 元 ， 他 希 望 政 府 可 以 斥 部 分 資 金 ， 但 若 數 目 仍 然 不 足 夠 ， 他 願 意 出 錢 出 地 。 當 局 早 前 已 經 派 員 進 入 故 居 拍 照 及 搜 證 ， 預 計 一 個 月 內 會 有 報 告 ， 決 定 重 新 打 造 「 新 之 居 」 的 可 行 性 。 

李 小 龍 逝 世 三 十 五 周 年 展 覽 昨 日 開 幕 ， 李 小 龍 故 居 的 物 業 擁 有 人 余 彭 年 到 場 參 觀 ， 他 說 之 前 曾 要 求 將 該 物 業 更 改 土 地 用 途 及 建 築 面 積 以 建 造 李 小 龍 博 物 館 ， 建 議 計 劃 亦 與 商 務 及 經 濟 發 展 局 前 局 長 馬 時 亨 交 流 獲 正 面 回 應 ， 並 說 計 劃 還 需 交 給 旅 遊 、 建 築 規 劃 部 門 審 議 。 政 府 近 日 派 人 到 故 居 內 部 拍 照 ， 一 個 月 內 會 提 交 報 告 給 余 彭 年 ， 雙 方 再 商 討 。 

余 彭 年 對 紀 念 館 的 成 立 感 樂 觀 ， 據 租 約 ， 余 發 出 通 知 後 三 個 月 可 收 回 租 給 時 鐘 酒 店 的 故 居 土 地 。 三 星 期 前 ， 余 彭 年 收 到 李 小 龍 太 太 的 律 師 來 信 要 求 與 余 見 面 ， 但 詳 情 仍 等 候 安 排 。 

展 覽 展 出 劇 照 著 作 
「 李 小 龍 光 輝 35 」 展 昨 日 開 幕 ， 展 出 約 八 百 多 件 收 藏 品 ， 如 李 小 龍 著 作 初 版 、 舊 雜 誌 、 劇 照 等 。 展 場 內 亦 有 多 塊 李 小 龍 故 居 展 板 ， 包 括 一 九 七 三 年 從 高 空 拍 攝 李 小 龍 故 居 一 帶 的 相 片 ， 主 辦 單 位 李 小 龍 會 主 席 黃 耀 強 指 ， 展 出 故 居 相 片 是 希 望 向 政 府 加 壓 ， 令 政 府 不 能 推 搪 。 

在 九 龍 塘 創 新 中 心 的 「 李 小 龍 光 輝 35 」 展 將 舉 行 至 本 月 二 十 八 日 ， 收 費 三 十 元 ， 入 場 會 自 動 成 為 李 小 龍 會 會 員 。


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Exhibit marks Bruce Lee's death *
18 July 2008

HONG KONG (AP) - Bruce Lee fans are marking the 35th anniversary of his death with an exhibit featuring movie posters, magazine covers and books about the action star.

Also among the 800 items on display are letters written by Lee that detail his life in the U.S., where he attended college and taught kung fu before returning to Hong Kong.

Danny Chan, who plays Lee in an upcoming Chinese TV series, attended the opening ceremony of the exhibit Friday, organized by the Hong Kong-based Bruce Lee Club.

Chan said he hopes the exhibit will improve public understanding of Lee.

"A lot of people like Bruce Lee but know very little about him," he said.

Lee died July 20, 1973, in Hong Kong at age 32 from swelling of the brain. He was born in San Francisco, grew up in Hong Kong, attended the University of Washington and taught martial arts in Seattle, where he is buried in Lake View Cemetery next to his son, actor Brandon Lee.

He was known for movies in which he portrayed characters who defended the Chinese and the working class from oppressors. His credits include "The Chinese Connection," "Return of the Dragon" and "Enter the Dragon."

Talks are also ongoing about turning Lee's former home in Hong Kong into a museum. The philanthropist who owns the two-story house has offered to donate the property and has lobbied the government to help convert it into a museum.


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

*李小龍故居政府稱無保留價值 不會提供經濟誘因*


(明報)7月25日 星期五 05:10


【明報專訊】李小龍 故居的業主余彭年計劃捐出故居改建李小龍紀念館，正爭取政府支持計劃及接納增加地皮樓面。但發展局昨回覆九龍城區議會 時表明李小龍故居建築並無重大價值，不會提供經濟誘因進行保育。協助業主跟進項目的置業國際主席蔡涯棉期望，政府以促進經濟角度審視項目，將故居翻新成旅遊景點。

李小龍故居的業主余彭年於月初宣布擱置出售故居地皮，並改建現屬時鐘酒店的故居建築作為李小龍紀念館，並爭取政府支持更改土地用途，及額外增加總發展樓面至3萬平方呎。

促設紀念館 發展旅遊景點

政府接獲余彭年建議，早前派出古物古蹟辦事處 職員到場視察，發展局昨回覆九龍城區議會時指出，古蹟辦報告顯示該建築風格簡單，並無獨特建築元素，故無保留價值；而單從歷史保育角度，不會考 慮效法景賢里個案，提供經濟誘因保留建築。商務及經濟發展局 則指出，會仔細考慮李小龍紀念館的可行性。

蔡涯棉表示，業主明白建築物無歷史價值，亦表明無意接受政府財政支援，但希望商務局以李小龍文化特色和旅遊角度出發，支持落實紀念館計劃。

16區會支持皇后碼頭 海濱重組

此外，發展局代表昨日出席九龍城和沙田 區議會進行中環 新海濱規劃諮詢後，宣告完成18區議會諮詢，當中16個區議會通過支持海濱重組碼頭動議，只有黃大仙 區議會和深水埗區議會未有提出動議。

另東區區議會和灣仔區議會等多個議會更屬一致支持，只有屯門 區議會和中西區區議會有較多議員提出反對，堅持原址重組皇后碼頭以尊重文化歷史。

長春社︰對區會取態感遺憾

長春社公共事務經理李少文對區議會的取態感到遺憾，質疑區議員並無關注碼頭的保育價值，並批評古蹟辦亦拒絕就海濱重組和原址重組兩方案進行獨立文物評估，向公眾交代兩方案對碼頭的影響。他又指，據古蹟辦資料，假如皇后碼頭在海濱重組，亦只能在地面上重置並恢復碼頭前端的登岸階梯功能，但無法仿效昔日以木樁架設在海面上，左右兩旁的登岸階梯功能不能完全恢復。


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

李小龍展 by *ahahowa* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Shannon Lee backs plan to turn her father's home into a museum *
26 October 2008
South China Morning Post

Bruce Lee's daughter is willing to back a plan to turn the martial arts legend's former residence in Kowloon Tong into a museum.

Shannon Lee discussed the project with its owner, Yu Panglin, and government officials on a trip to Hong Kong during which she visited the house - her childhood home.

Lee told the Sunday Morning Post she supported the plan because of its charitable nature. "The meeting with the officials went well," Lee said. "I'm just interested in seeing there'll be a place in Hong Kong where the legacy of Bruce Lee can live {hellip} It's an idea that is way overdue.

"We discussed alternative ideas, to which they were receptive, but the problem seems to be the zoning and ordinances {hellip} They also wanted my support and help in the management and fund-raising for the project, which I said I would be happy to assist in."

Mr Yu has offered to donate and redevelop the property to include a museum, a cinema, a library and a martial arts centre occupying about 30,000 sq ft, and has said he is willing to share the cost of construction.

However, a change of the land use from residential to other purposes would be required.

Lee said Mr Yu's offer was "noble" and that officials were open to having the Bruce Lee Foundation, a charity in the United States that she heads, manage the project. "We have our own plans to build a museum" in Washington state, Lee said. "To have these museums affiliated with one another so that they can share collections would be great. But [the Hong Kong museum] should have its own ideas behind it."

A government spokesman said representatives from the Tourism Commission and the Leisure and Cultural Services Department met Lee on Friday and the government was studying the proposal.

Last week, Lee paid her first visit to Shunde , Guangdong, Bruce Lee's hometown in the Pearl River Delta, where a theme park commemorates the late star.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Bruce Lee's last home to be turned into a tourist site: owner *
7 January 2009
Agence France Presse

The owner of Bruce Lee's former Hong Kong mansion has agreed to turn the property into a tourist destination commemorating the late kung fu legend, his advisor said Wednesday.

Millionaire philanthropist Yu Panglin met with government officials to try to hammer out a plan to preserve Lee's last residence, Michael Choi, who is assisting Yu in the negotiations told AFP.

"Since Yu decided to withdraw his plan to sell the mansion in July last year, the government had been considering the feasibility of a conservation plan," Choi told AFP.

"Both sides reached a consensus on restoring the property to Lee's days and turning it into a tourist attraction," he said.

Yu bought the 5,000 square feet (460 square metres), two-storey house in Kowloon Tong for 850,000 Hong Kong dollars (109,000 US) in the 1960s. The property is now worth around 100 million dollars.

He hopes to expand the floor area of the mansion -- which has been used as a seedy love hotel -- and turn it into a large museum complex with a cinema, library and martial arts centre.

"We met with Lee's daughter last October and she agreed to help us restore the mansion to its former shape. She told us her family could donate some of Lee's personal items including his movie costumes," said Choi, who is chairman of Land Power International.

"Mr Yu will donate the property to the government if he is satisfied that their plan is sustainable and will attract tourists to Hong Kong," Choi said.

The secretary for commerce and economic Development Rita Lau confirmed the government had given provisional backing to the plan after Tuesday's meeting.

"The government takes the view that the development should focus on enabling the Bruce Lee fans to commemorate the achievements and understand the life of their idol through visiting the residence, and revitalising the building for long-term sustainable operation as a tourism attraction."

Yu decided against selling the mansion last summer, following calls from fans of the star to preserve Lee's former home.

The US-born Lee died at the age of 32 in 1973, after a brief but bright career as the high-kicking hero of Hong Kong movies like "Big Boss" and "Fist of Fury", which remain hugely popular across the world.


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

Bruce my hero...


----------



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

Gov't Press Release:
LCQ3: Development of a Bruce Lee memorial hall


----------

